# Newbie here



## DianeCaudle (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a year and a half ago. I had all the usual symptoms for I don't know how many years but dismissed them as menopause symptoms and finally decided to see the doctor when I was suddenly gaining weight by the day with no reason. The tightness across the chest when I walked and extreme exhaustion for no reason also spurred me to see the doc.

He diagnosed me as having hypothyrodism and it took several months to get the right amount of synthroid (137 mg) before things levelled out. He also had me on hydrochlorothiazidem 25 mg, once a day for high blood pressure and water retention.

Things got better after that, although I still have a certain amount of tiredness and achiness in the mornings when I wake up.

Over a week ago I started gaining weight and I went on a diet of 1,000 calories a day and started taking potassium, magnesium and a multivitamin daily. The weight started coming back like it had when I was first diagnosed with no reason. I had gotten my medicines refilled two weeks ago at the pharmacy but that wouldn't have anything to do with it, would it? I have been trying to figure out what would cause the sudden weight increase (also the tightness across the chest like before) and still haven't figured it out.

Of course, I am going to have to go see the doctor but it is bothering me, naturally.

Thanks, Diane


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DianeCaudle said:


> Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a year and a half ago. I had all the usual symptoms for I don't know how many years but dismissed them as menopause symptoms and finally decided to see the doctor when I was suddenly gaining weight by the day with no reason. The tightness across the chest when I walked and extreme exhaustion for no reason also spurred me to see the doc.
> 
> He diagnosed me as having hypothyrodism and it took several months to get the right amount of synthroid (137 mg) before things levelled out. He also had me on hydrochlorothiazidem 25 mg, once a day for high blood pressure and water retention.
> 
> ...


Hi there Diane and welcome!










First and foremost, do check your Rx. What are you taking and how much? If you are on a brand name, the Pharmacy may have substitued Generic. I think that should be against the law but.....................???

How often are you getting labs? Could you post your most recent lab results for thyroid with the ranges so we can have a look see?

1000 calories will cause your body to hang on to the weight. It will go into starvation mode. Maybe 1800 to 2200 is more reasonable? It should be if you chose your food properly.

Glad you started taking the above supplements.


----------

